# Erfahrung mit Anbietern von dedizierten Servern?



## der_Hammer_kommt (14. März 2006)

diese frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt, nach langem suchen werde ich mich wohl eher für einen der kleineren prodiver entscheiden. Ich schwanke zwischen manitu oder s&p ...
leider habe ich eher schlechte erfahrungen mit großen providern wie strato etc gemacht, da ist man eben nur ne nummer  

Habe bei den beiden providern mit den geschäftsführern gesprochen und muss sagen bisher war ich vom vorgespräch sehr überzeugt. Kennt Ihr noch andere Provider?;-)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe deinen Beitrag vom anderen Thema abgetrennt (und aus dem Internet & DSL-Forum aus dem Thread herausgelöscht), da es ja nicht um das "ob", sondern um die Frage "von wem" geht ...


----------

